# G0602 Ball Oiler Replacement



## nvminer (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I managed to ruin one of the ball oilers on the headstock of my G0602 the other day and I am having a heck of a time finding a replacement.  Grizzly's website shows two different sizes available: 6mm and 10mm.  Unfortunately, when I measure the diameter of the oiler it's 8mm…The parts diagram doesn't show 8mm ball oilers used anywhere, yet multiple points on the machine use that size.  Has any one had to replace one of these?  If so, any clarification on the size would be appreciated!


----------



## master of none (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi nvminer,yes that happen to me when I first got my G0602 I broke the one on the apron and had to take off the apron and replace not hard at all.All the ball oilers are 10mm except for the three  on the carriage witch are 6mm,if you go to grizzly web site and look around you'll find parts order or something like that and there will be a diagram of all the parts and thats where you order them they are about a 1.50 a piece.I for got there's 2 on the gears in the back


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 15, 2016)

I got two from Kent USA for my 13x40 after damaging one.  They have them in stock in the Los Angeles area.  The part number is GHB1340-64T.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 15, 2016)

If you damaged it by pushing the ball down too far and it did not come back up, well, just don't do that.  That is how I ruined one on my lathe.  I have switched to a different oiling scheme.  I got some 1/8" clear PVC (Tygon) tubing like that used for aquarium air pumps.  You just cut off about a one inch section, making sure it is cut square and neat on the business end, and push it over the spout of your oil gun.  Push the tubing tightly over the ball and start pumping.  It will seal well.  Over a year or so the tubing will get hard and will need to be replaced to work correctly.  Works great, cheap, and also keeps your oil gun spout from scratching your machines, and still works normally for other oiling jobs.


----------



## master of none (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks Bob that's a good idea.


----------



## nvminer (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone, that's the information I was looking for.  I found packs of 20 on Ebay in various sizes for considerably less than Grizzly (packs of 20 for $3.50) w/free shipping.  I just ordered a few different sizes (6/8/10mm).  Hopefully they will work.  

Bob,  that sounds like a great idea.  I'm definitely going to give it a try.


----------



## MachGeek (Jan 16, 2016)

Great information thanks to all for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

